# Baiting Holes????



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey all I dont do tons of fresh water fishing am and have always been a salt guy, but I live in the Woodlands and in the evening as it gets warmer I like to go mess around in the local ponds creeks etc etc, I would like to bait a cpl of holes for catfish, so I can keep them in one area, but have no ideal of what im doing can someone help?? I heard sour maze "corn" open cans of dog food "range cubes??" What is a range cube anyways? I dont and really cant use a boat in these places so its bank fishing and bank baiting...Any help would be much appriciated.


----------



## mfloyd (Apr 5, 2005)

range cubes-are cattle feed that are made in slender cubes, throw them in water and they will come apart. Fish will eat them


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

but can you bait a hole with them if they fall apart??


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes but you have to do it regularly. They do dissolve but slowly. You can also sour corn or milo in a bucket with water and that also works but it is nasty so if you do it make sure you dont spill it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They sell catfish food at the feed store, get a bucket with a lid and drill holes in it.
Then fill the bucket up with food and throw it in the water with a line attached. It will feed for days. Rinse & repeat


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

When I was a kid I would sour corn or maize/milo in a sealed bucket for a 2-3 weeks then remove the lid and replace it with one with drilled holes, tie a rope to it and toss it in where we were going to fish for the next week or so. Or I would also get a sack of range or cotton seed cubes and chunk the whole bag in the water. Now they put them in paper so it doesn't work, if you can still find them in burlap or that white weaved plastic it should work.

Both worked great.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

fill half a 5 gal bucket with milo and or corn dump 2 packs of bread yeast in and fill with rain water,stir and set in the sun to warm up , then store in the shade, after a few days it sould be about right..

do not spill this in a vehicle...............from experience

good for baiting hogs too


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*worked for us*

take a bag of dog food ( dry stuff ) fill a bucket with it , put brick in bucket ,poke holes in lid and sink, will stay for a month or so,........or just rope a cinder block around a big bag of dog feed and let here go, if you try this one make sure it is the paper bag not the plastic so it will disslove...either works

we would put a small line to the bucket or bag so we could retrive the cinder or bucket later....usually takes 4-5 days for them to hang around regularly


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*Dog Food.*



Bleed~Fish said:


> take a bag of dog food ( dry stuff ) fill a bucket with it , put brick in bucket ,poke holes in lid and sink, will stay for a month or so,........or just rope a cinder block around a big bag of dog feed and let here go, if you try this one make sure it is the paper bag not the plastic so it will disslove...either works
> 
> we would put a small line to the bucket or bag so we could retrive the cinder or bucket later....usually takes 4-5 days for them to hang around regularly


 Yep. Years ago you just get a bag of plain purina dog food.


----------



## Outdoorjunke (Dec 2, 2007)

Check out this link http://www.whiskerkitty.com/Chumming.html it goes in to detail about chumming and baiting holes. Hope it helps out and answers all your questions.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Get a burlap sack, put a cinder block in it and fill it with Timothy Alfalfa hay(Tractor Supply) and cattle cubes. Tie top of bag and use a rope and float or tie off if you can and you can reuse and or relocate. Takes about 15 to 30 minutes to start working, you'll start catching small fish at first and they will start increasing in size the longer you fish. I do this all the time at Livingston and it is a sure fire way to catch catfish. Will last about a week, best on 2nd and 3rd days.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

Well thanx ill try some of those out and see what works best here where im at..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This a cool thread and I hear the voice of experience in many responses, ha ha ha. Don't even spill it in a boat (from experience) this stuff (soured grain) is POO!! Worse than hog poo, by ten yards.
Hazmat teams should be the only certified handler of soured grain.
I have not had good luck baiting holes because I never do it consistantly enough to get results. 
Whenever I get some of that toxic stuff going it seems I don't have much motivation for taking the trouble for a while after I take the lid off in my boat and breath the DEEP fumes of soured grain, (must be like "naplam in the morning").
I have fished on lake Nacogdoches and Sam Rayburn with others who had baited holes and we had great luck for big channels and small blues.


----------



## ccp (Jan 26, 2008)

Exactly, you can bypass the hay and a nylon corn sack will work very well if you can't find burlap.


Rusty S said:


> Get a burlap sack, put a cinder block in it and fill it with Timothy Alfalfa hay(Tractor Supply) and cattle cubes. Tie top of bag and use a rope and float or tie off if you can and you can reuse and or relocate. Takes about 15 to 30 minutes to start working, you'll start catching small fish at first and they will start increasing in size the longer you fish. I do this all the time at Livingston and it is a sure fire way to catch catfish. Will last about a week, best on 2nd and 3rd days.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

They are called catfish. We should bait the spots with sacks full of kitty cats.

I would use an old crawdad sack and a rock to hold the pellets or corn. you could hang it off a stump, that way you could get your sack back when you are done with it.

I should have a couple of freshly emptied crawdad sacks available this afternoon!


----------



## lmelton801 (Jan 30, 2006)

Boil wheat until it swells and pour a cap full of Anise Oil in it and stirr it. The catfish love it and it doesn't stink.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

When I was a kid, my dad used soybean cake. I was to young to remember if it worked or not; however, I do remember him swearing by it.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

I save the sacks that crawfish come in, add a brick and either soured milo or range cubes. Last a week or so then you pull it up and refill.


----------



## biothree (Apr 3, 2008)

*Catfish Chum*

I fill several 1 gallon milk jugs about 1/2 full of deer corn. Then I fill the jugs with water and set them in the sun for about a week before I go fishing. I tie a storg core to the handle so I can retrieve the jug. I pierce the jug (over the water) and make about four holes about the size of a quarter and lower the jug to about 1/2 way to bottom. Jigging the cords causes more to come out to attrack fish. When I come back to the baited hole I put out one on each end of my boat.


----------



## Catfisher74 (Apr 12, 2008)

biothree said:


> I fill several 1 gallon milk jugs about 1/2 full of deer corn. Then I fill the jugs with water and set them in the sun for about a week before I go fishing. I tie a storg core to the handle so I can retrieve the jug. I pierce the jug (over the water) and make about four holes about the size of a quarter and lower the jug to about 1/2 way to bottom. Jigging the cords causes more to come out to attrack fish. When I come back to the baited hole I put out one on each end of my boat.


Will this work on rivers?


----------

